# Very light periods after d&c



## Steph32

Hi there-- I was reading about Asherman's syndrome and now I'm a little scared. Just trying to figure out what is normal here. I had a d&c on April 1st (missed m/c found at 11 weeks, baby died at 9 weeks)... got my first post d&c period at the end of April, although it started out as spotting and wasn't sure, then got regular but light bleeding on May 4th... lasted about another 6 days. So I expected the first one to be weird. But now, 2nd period came and it is very minimal, barely even a period with only pink discharge.

Before the d&c I had heavy periods and cramping, now I'm not getting either. I never thought that I'd want to have the heavy periods and cramping, but now I would love to have them just so I know that everything is back to normal. I'm just worried about there being scarring or something. Just how common is Asherman's? Is this just normal for my periods to be like this after a d&c?


----------



## hulagirl

Hi 
i dont know anything about ashermans, i had a d&c end of march, my period came exactly 26 days after with light bleeding for 3 days since then i have had two other periods both 23 days apart with very light bleeding and only lasting 2-3 days. I have a doc appointment on fri to see if all is ok. 
I will go and look up ashermans now. X


----------



## Steph32

Hi hulagirl, I'm so sorry for your loss... and I didn't mean to make you worried about asherman's now :dohh:

I do hope this is a normal thing. Let me know what you find out from the doc!


----------



## Red29

Hi Steph, I also had a mmc at almost 12 weeks (baby had passed around 8 weeks). I wasn't really sure what to expect with the first af after the d&c (on April 28th), and I was really surprised to have a really light period. It started 30 days after the d&c with brown spotting, then progressed to red & brown spotting (sorry tmi!) and lasted about 5 or 6 days ... I'm not sure I ever had a "flow". Then the really strange thing was after it all ended, within a day, I showed signs of ovulation coming (based on cm), and I've had cramps since (didn't really have cramps w/ the af). Very strange. I think my body is a little out of whack. Guess I'll have to wait and see what the next af looks like to really judge what my periods will be like after the d&c.

I don't really know much about ashermans's either, maybe I'll do a little research online.

Best wishes!


----------



## hulagirl

Hi steph 
Dont worry you didnt make me worry, i was already worring enough as it was.
Well went to the doctor on friday and explained about the mmc, periods since, luteal phase being 10 days and cycles being short. I took last two months temping charts with me.She looked my square in the face and said "well i dont know what you want me to do about it, as far as i know you cant lengthen your luteal phase and stop worrying about nothing" she didnt even look at the temping charts. 
I walked out of there in tears and am now looking to change doctors.
Sorry i dont have anymore answers 
xx


----------



## justwaiting

ashermans.org will tell you a lot. I am currently waiting for a second scan to determine whether the abnormal cells in my uterus is scarring. I have only had one af since my second dnc and it was normal, I suspect if I have ashermans it was there after my first dnc as there was a strange line on the ultrasound that confirmed baby 2's death.

periods can be different after mc and can take a few cycles to regulate and they may never be like they were before. I think the statistic is something like 30% chance of ashermans in recurrent dnc's but that is just a stat and i don't know when it was studied.

Go and see ur gp and tell them of your concerns apparently a hysterscopy is the best way to diagnose it.

But try not to worry too much it is quite rare so try not to worry it could just be your body readjusting give it a bit of time I hope it all sorts it out soon


----------



## jessytlc

Underwent D&C on January 8th for a MMC. First period 29 days later--normal. Second period, only spotting. Third period, late, and only spotting. I'm really flipping out here worried that I have Asherman's as well. What did you ladies find out?


----------



## Rebecca0205

jessytlc said:


> Underwent D&C on January 8th for a MMC. First period 29 days later--normal. Second period, only spotting. Third period, late, and only spotting. I'm really flipping out here worried that I have Asherman's as well. What did you ladies find out?




Steph32 said:


> Hi there-- I was reading about Asherman's syndrome and now I'm a little scared. Just trying to figure out what is normal here. I had a d&c on April 1st (missed m/c found at 11 weeks, baby died at 9 weeks)... got my first post d&c period at the end of April, although it started out as spotting and wasn't sure, then got regular but light bleeding on May 4th... lasted about another 6 days. So I expected the first one to be weird. But now, 2nd period came and it is very minimal, barely even a period with only pink discharge.
> 
> Before the d&c I had heavy periods and cramping, now I'm not getting either. I never thought that I'd want to have the heavy periods and cramping, but now I would love to have them just so I know that everything is back to normal. I'm just worried about there being scarring or something. Just how common is Asherman's? Is this just normal for my periods to be like this after a d&c?

I know this post is from ages ago but I came across it because I seem to be dealing with the issue and of course panicking over Ashermans 
Just wondering how things had turned out for you and if you got any answers


----------

